# nissan almera



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

can i supercharge a sr20de engine if so what else does it involve :jump: also what is the almera known as is the us and japan chheers


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

the closest thing to an almera in the states is the g20. i japan, i dont know what ist called


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

THE G20 IS THE PRIMERA IN JAPAN. :cheers:


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

we got skrewed in the US ... we didn't get any of the good stuff :thumbdwn:


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

we sure did no DET's or skylines nothing. I would have loved to have seen what would have happend if we would have got all those blessed nissan turbo engines + AWD.


----------



## sparki (Mar 4, 2003)

The nissan almera is chassis code N15 and N16.

They were called the pulsar n15 in japan, AUS and NZ.

The US didnt get this car just like we didnt get the 200sx.

The N15 has three petrol engines GA14DE, GA16DE and the SR20DE.

Japan got a pair of special N15's VZR and the VZR-N1. these have crazy SR16VE enignes in them producing 150 and 175 bhp (IIRC)

The UK N15 does not have VTC and has a very different Inlet manifold.

http://img5.photobucket.com/albums/v15/Sparki/N15/

Red car is an SRi, Black car is a GTi

One of our members was recently magazine featured aswell. :thumbup: 
http://img5.photobucket.com/albums/v15/Sparki/Andy_Mag/


Come and join us at www.almeraownersclub.com


----------



## devblast (Nov 1, 2004)

i'm from greece and i have a nissan almera 1.5 98Hp.how can i gain more Hp???? for start i'll put an exhaust and an air filter.what i gain???sorry for my english....


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

devblast said:


> i'm from greece and i have a nissan almera 1.5 98Hp.how can i gain more Hp???? for start i'll put an exhaust and an air filter.what i gain???sorry for my english....


I'm doing work on my ga15de I'll let you know when I dyno it, what the parts make.


----------

